# K-60 shutoff



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all. K-60 shutoff in the middle of operation. Any ideas of possible causes and what to check? Or is it best to bring it to a service center. Thanks.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, opened it and hit the reset. It's working. Well see what happens. Any ideas what causes the reset to jump?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You probably hit a hard stoppage, when that happens, the cable stops turning yet the machine wants to keep spinning it; that will trip the little breaker saving your machine.

When you hit any hard stoppage, don't try to force the cable in, but slowly advance the cable to keep it spinning. When the cable isn't spinning, the cutter head isn't cutting. I know that you know that, but it bears repeating.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually my apprentice was using the machine and I wasnt near him. Thanks a lot for that info.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

When the K-60 falters out comes the Dreel.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Being from Israel, I wonder how the gfi deals with fluctuating voltages. I'm not a fan of the built in gfi's that come with it. I cut mine off and use a gfi cord that's replaceable.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Guess it deals alright because this is the first time this has happened. Also, I camerad the line and found a metal rebar about mid hight stuck through the pipe. ::eeks:: That was where he got hung up and the machine shutoff.


----------

